

China's Baidu launching their own fork of Android - scottchin
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/02/us-baidu-idUSTRE7810OX20110902

======
scottchin
I think it will be interesting to see how this unfolds given Baidu's search
dominance in China (especially since Google's exit last year), and the
projected growth of the mobile market in China for both iOS and Android in the
coming year.

Since there is a relatively high sense of national pride among Chinese
citizens, this home-grown platform will probably do pretty well. Definitely an
opportunity for app developers.

I also wonder if this is a more substantial fork of Android similar to what
Amazon is doing.

